# United Seed TTTF Super Turf I Reno Fall 2022 Journal (Zone 6a)



## Woody (4 mo ago)

I love a good project but holy cow this lawn reno has been a lot more than I bargained for.

This summer I started pulling weeds, became obsessed with it and ended up with huge bare spots all over the yard. Not what I was going for but it happens. So, I decided to hire a company to treat it and I would overseed it myself in the fall. Well, while I was at work the company treated the lawn. I called several times because I wanted to let them know what my plan was and there was no way to speak to the tech, only people at a call center in the Caribbean. Anyway, they were a one and done... I cancelled and decided to do it all myself.

First, I thought I would just dethatch, aerate and seed. Went to Lowe's bought a dethatcher and good grief that was a complete pain to put together and purchased an aerator that was thankfully assembled. The dethatch process was a ton of work raking and hauling it off. Thank goodness I have a great neighbor that brought his bagging mower over and helped out. After the dethatch..... I decided to kill it all. (I know, I always do things upside down, backwards and the hard way) If I would have had a plan instead of going full boar into things I would have just killed it and skipped the dethatch. Next, I sprayed glyphosate with a 2 gallon hand can. After it was all dead I dropped my mower deck (ruined the blades) and went to weed wacking the entire yard to get rid of as much dead grass as I could. Final step was aerating, I went way over board with this step and had some of the yard looking like it had been tilled.

Next, my neighbor hauled in several tons of top soil to fill some low spots and I backfilled one side of the sidewalk. I bought another ton for $60.00 and could have used a lot more, but by now I was running out of time to get the seed down, my energy was spent and I was sore as all get out. 

September 17, 2022 - I aerated one more time, sprayed Tenacity, put down 1 bag of Lesco Starter Fertilizer and 2.5 50lb bags of United Seed Super Turf I. The cost per 50 lb bag was $267.50 and the Fertilizer was $79.98.

Loaded mower and took it to Bridgeport Equipment to have new blades put on it.

I have watered once a day M-F in the evenings by dragging the sprinkler all over the place and twice a day on the weekends. By doing this I have walked over pretty much most of it. I put down three bags of peat on a smallish front section which did speed up germination of that seed. This weekend, Oct 1st, 2022 the reminiscence of Hurricane Ian moved through with a nice steady light rain causing more germination and growth.

The best part of life right now is getting home from work to see the yard.

I am now 18 DAS and 11 DAG. Started seeing germination at day 7.

Seed Down Day - September 17, 2022










































Ten Days After Seed Down - September 27, 2022


















8 days later after three days of rain. Oct 5, 2022 - 18 days since seed down









Have some areas that I am going to drill holes and drop some seed in. Lots of seed still laying on top of the ground that hasn't germinated, but it's coming along. Who knew waiting for grass to grow would be an anxiety inducing, patience testing, nerve wracking experience?? And here I thought this was going to be fun. 🤪


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Wow you paid $267 for 50lbs! You should have bought from a local supplier and you would have been looking around $175 for the same quality. $80 for one bag of starter fertilizer? Ouch 

You said you went overboard with the aerating and then decided to aerate again. Watering once a day? Interesting.

Seed laying on top of the ground that has not germinated yet will have an extremely low germination percentage. 

Drilling holes to drop seed in? That is a nonsense idea.


----------



## Woody (4 mo ago)

@learningeveryday Aren't you a peach? Have you researched the prices of A list, top quality seed this year? No need to be concerned on how much I spent, I don't mind. I work hard and buy what I want. I read what others were saying and recommending regarding buying good quality and I decided to invest in some of the best. I do not have a local supplier remotely close, much less one that would have the same quality or I would have chosen to go that route. The only thing I could find was Falcon IV an hour away. I didn't want one variety so that was out.

I don't have an irrigation system so as soon as I get home from work I put the water to it. I find it interesting as well that my once a day, in the evening water schedule has resulted in successful growth. Although, I have seen construction sites, along roadways and coal mine reclamation sites that throw seed down, cover it with straw and walk away. It only gets rainwater and manages to grow.

So glad you like the drilling holes in the lawn idea! Wish I would have had a larger bit for my Dewalt but the 3/4" worked. I read it here from another user and thought it was flat brilliant!!! My aeration holes is where all the seed germinated first. Have you ever tried it or do you just like to refer to things you are unfamiliar with as nonsense? Not to worry though. I took pictures on Saturday when I did it and will keep you posted if it germinates. It might, but my soil temp is down to 50 so it's a wait and see. If not, it's just seed and I'll put more down in the spring. Wait!! What??? Did I just say I am going to seed in the spring? Yep. If I have some thin areas I sure am. I know spring isn't ideal but it will be fine. Heck, I threw some seed down mid summer and it grew. I didn't even water it. I absolutely aerated a lot to begin with because I wanted as many open holes as possible. Right before I put the seed down I went over it one more time and am glad I did. That extra time and effort has resulted in great germination and growth with the once a day water. Those little pockets don't dry out as fast hence kept the seed moist longer.

Always remember, there is more than one way to do everything before you make nonsense comments to people who are learning, excited, proud, frustrated, exhausted, dirty, anxious, having fun and out in their lawns working their butts off. If you don't have anything useful or productive to add just don't bother commenting.

Could my grass have grown faster, with more water? Yes it could have. Do I care? No. I am not in a grass growing race. I just wanted to get rid of the weed invested crap I had, turn it into a pretty lawn and have a new hobby caring for it. I am keeping this as a journal for myself and others to read that don't have irrigation and can only water once a day after work. Or those that have to walk on their seed and baby grass to move that sprinkler. Or people that are considering United Seed Super Turf I. This journal clearly isn't for one such as yourself that already knows so much and likes to make snarky comments. You are welcome to follow along but please do not make anymore comments on my journal. You are a major downer and I am super proud of the work I have done and progress.

And just because everything is better with a photo... Here's some of the holes I drilled that you called nonsense.
















Saturday October 8th - Drilled holes, put down more seed and another round of Lesco Starter Fertilizer.

Heavy frost Saturday and Sunday morning but since my lawn was wet from watering the day before I didn't have any on my new baby grass.

Weather this week - Fingers crossed some more seed germinates in the trouble areas. (The anxiety continues)


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

I appreciate the documentation of all the steps you took (and are continuing to take). I think people read the reno guide and assume that if you don't follow it you will not be successful. While I do think it will yield optimal outcomes, you make valid points about grass grown on the sides of roadways and similar situations. Anyone with experience knows that grass will even germinate in the cracks on your sidewalks. So while there are things that you can do to yield the best results, sometimes we just have to play the hand we are dealt. I don't think it's anyone's place to come on here and criticize. Sure they are entitled to opinions, but just to come on someone's journal and bash with little to no constructive feedback really defeats what I think this board stands for. I have people in my neighborhood that mow 3-5k sq ft with a ZRT mower. I question the thought process, but I remind myself that each of us views lawn care in different lights and we spend our money how we see fit (I think your price points for seed is totally reasonable btw). I will be following and definitely will be curious to see how much you can get this to fill in by end of season. Weeds are opportunistic and I have found that, in areas I have killed off and plugged, weeds tend to fill in faster than grass. So you may have some additional work next season in that regard, but it seems like you are up to the task.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

Hey hang in there. I went with the Superturf II Blend, but only bought 10#, using 4# on the reno and some on an overseed. I tackled a 400 sq ft hellstrip reno as proof of what I learned the last 2 years. Hell, it was still a lot of work. Yep, seed prices were up. Couldn't find anything local that was quality for a good price. It is the one thing that will make or break the look of the lawn. That was quite an adventure in lawn care. Did you try to pre-germinate any of the seed? I did 4 days and had germination in 4 days.
I personally would have tackled no more than half the yard based on my work schedule. Maybe 1/3 of it, at least for a first time. But you learn by trying. Next year I will do my whole front yard. Really dreading it. Not sure what your weather is like, but you are at a similar latitude. My goal is seed down around Sept 1st, to give it that 45 day til first frost. Good luck.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

I did the ST1 this year on a piece of hell strip the kids tear up during the summer. Basketball hoop and light pole. It’s apparently “base” during tag, hide&seek, etc. 
8/27/2022









10/8/2022









Stick with it. It will work out. I’ve had good luck adding seed after the freeze and covering it with peat and in the spring it germinates quickly.


----------



## Woody (4 mo ago)

macattack said:


> Hey hang in there. I went with the Superturf II Blend, but only bought 10#, using 4# on the reno and some on an overseed. I tackled a 400 sq ft hellstrip reno as proof of what I learned the last 2 years. Hell, it was still a lot of work. Yep, seed prices were up. Couldn't find anything local that was quality for a good price. It is the one thing that will make or break the look of the lawn. That was quite an adventure in lawn care. Did you try to pre-germinate any of the seed? I did 4 days and had germination in 4 days.
> I personally would have tackled no more than half the yard based on my work schedule. Maybe 1/3 of it, at least for a first time. But you learn by trying. Next year I will do my whole front yard. Really dreading it. Not sure what your weather is like, but you are at a similar latitude. My goal is seed down around Sept 1st, to give it that 45 day til first frost. Good luck.


Thank you for the comment! I agree with you, hindsight 20/20 I should have done this in sections. It would have been much easier and less stressful. I didn't pregerminate. I saw a video on TT of a guy doing it in buckets but by the time I saw it, I already had the seed down. Will definitely keep that in mind if I do have to touch up some areas next year. My lawn is actually another 1/3 of an acre that I am going to treat next year. Not burn it down, just treat and overseed in the fall. I'd kind of like to make a section of it a feed plot for the deer. I have 6-7 that come to the fields in the evening and every spring at least two fawns. We'll see on that though.

Good Luck on your front yard! What size is it and are you going to use the Superturf II on it? Sept 1st sounds like perfect timing. That will be my target date next year as well. And yes, the best way to really learn is to get out and do it. I watched Pete and Alan a lot and read through the free guides Alan has, printed and made notes on gmans guide and read so many helpful journals and comments here. Followed as close as I could. I'll post pics of the progress soon!


----------



## Woody (4 mo ago)

BigRedGun said:


> I did the ST1 this year on a piece of hell strip the kids tear up during the summer. Basketball hoop and light pole. It’s apparently “base” during tag, hide&seek, etc.
> 8/27/2022
> View attachment 1327
> 
> ...


I cracked up when you said it is base. Your and the neighbors lawns look great. The house on the left that really filled in.


----------



## BigRedGun (Oct 1, 2021)

Woody said:


> I cracked up when you said it is base. Your and the neighbors lawns look great. The house on the left that really filled in.


House on the left is mine. I really tore it up this year because I was having weed issues. Then, I got a sprinkler system installed. I used some leftover Barenbrug RTF for the front yard. It came in nice. I’m thinking next year it will all be killed off for KBG. Still deciding if I’m going with this or the KBG. The builder sod was horrible. Tons of K31 type fescue. Doesn’t get dark green and is clumpy and rough.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

@Woody I'm curious how your renovation came in?


----------

